

The Web's New Gold Mine: Your Secrets - swankpot
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703940904575395073512989404.html

======
yanw
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1562939>

------
jjantzen
So, are they tracking my comments as I write this?

